# Stolen Dogue de Bourdaux puppy



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

A dog de Bordeaux puppy (6 month old) is missing following a burglary at 
stables in Marlow Common, Marlow, today 1 June. It is believed that it 
may have been stolen or just got out as a consequence of the burglary. 
...URN 470 1/6/10. Any information to: 

...*DC 3882 Jackie Murdock
Intelligence Development Officer (Burglary Dwelling)
**01865 293956 fax 01865 293979


----------



## mickyb (Oct 31, 2008)

Please put your dog on www.doglostsite, or Alfie's both are very good


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

is this stolen dog DEE DEE? I`m spreading the word to other bordeaux owners and checking all the dogs for sale sites! Really hope this pup is reunited very soon! xx


----------



## red dogues (Nov 27, 2009)

if you can pm me the info i will put it on ddb rescue scotland forum and ddb welfare uk.


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

ooops, can`t be Dee Dee she was stolen on the 27/5/10..


----------



## vixtory (Mar 27, 2010)

red dogues said:


> if you can pm me the info i will put it on ddb rescue scotland forum and ddb welfare uk.


Could you put Dee Dee`s info on there please hun:

Lost: Red Dogue De Bordeaux Female In South East (SW11) 
Dog ID 23542
Status Lost
Registered 27 May 2010
Name Dee Dee
Breed Dogue de Bordeaux
Gender Female
Operation 
Age Puppy
Build Large
Colour red
Tail Full
Marks & Scars 
Tagged Unknown
Microchipped No
Tattooed No
Date Lost 26 May 2010
Where Lost she was taken from battersea
Date Found 
Where Found 
Date Reunited 
Region South East
Home Postcode SW11
Other Info she only has 2 white spots on her chest, but she has a distinctive tail which has a kink in it!!!!
Phone 1 07540284988
Phone 2 07976770962
Reward? yes


----------

